# Bones in Dog Food?



## imported_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

I have never fed my dogs raw food. I always hear people talk about dogs eating bones. Can these bones cause any internal damage to the stomach from sharp edges? Are there certain bones you can't feed your dog? Is it just cooked bones that are bad?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Raw bones of most any kind are ok to feed. Most knowledgable raw feeders avoid the weight supporting bones of large ungulates such as cows and buffalo. Those bones tend to be very dense and can cause tooth damage. Bones that are cut by a butcher into artificial shapes can cause problems also such as T-bones in steaks or bones in pork chops. Other than those 2 exceptions, any RAW bone is cool to eat. ALWAYS avoid any cooked bones.


----------



## spottedfurkids (Jun 18, 2008)

DON'T EVER GIVE COOKED BONES: cooking dries them out and makes them splinter, this is where you get the issues. Raw bones although eaten completely will break down in the body from the stomach acids b/c technically they're soft. 

I've been feeding my dogs RMB [raw meaty bones] and also ground chicken/turkey that contains ground up raw bones. Some raw co ops will double grind the meats/bones to ensure its okay for smaller dogs or puppies. 

Personally I've given my dogs all different kinds of bones. I normally pick up a cow femur at Raley's, they will cut off the end part [the knob b/c one of my Dals will consume that knuckle and not quite sure if I want her doing that] and cut the femur in half so its easier for my dogs to get to the marrow. 

I've also give lamb ribets [lamb ribs], shanks and recently gave lamb chop. If its on sale I will pick up beef ribs too. As well as turkey/chicken necks, wings & leg bones. 

All of the above supplements their diet. I don't feed 100% raw just yet. I am trying to find a wholesaler that can supply at a better price than what is available at the grocery store. I am on a Sacramento raw feeders yahoo group but most of the meats offered through their supplies has organ meats. My male cannot have any organ meats since its high in purines. My ideal chubs would be turkey, chicken, lamb and beef ground meats, bones and veg. My allergy dogs should be getting duck, rabbit or venison/bison chubs too but also w/o organ meats since they're Dalmatians. 

Anyone know a wholesaler in Sacramento besides Grandad's...send me an email. Cynthia


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey spottedfurkids,
You are completely ccrrect about cooked bones. I will have do disagree with a few of your comments. I don't feed ground anything unless someone gives it to me or I can get it so cheap that I just can't pass it up. It's just not nearly as good for your dogs as the same thing whole. Most ground stuff you buy has too much bone in it and no ground stuff gives helps your dogs dental health. There is no good reason to feed ground. You are not doing your dogs a favor by feeding them ground food.

I would be very careful with the femur bones as I know at least a half dozen people whose dogs have broken, chipped or cracked their teeth on them.

As far as getting your RMBs wholesale, you will have tu buy in bulk. I have a small independent grocery store near me who orders my stuff when I call him. I always order by the case on a Monday and pick up at his store the next Thursday. He marks up my stuff very little because he doesn't have to do anything to it. He doesn't have to package it or put it on the shelves or store it any amount of time.

I suggest going to small independent grocery stores and talk to the meat manager. Explain to him that you want stuff in whole cases and he can add your order to his regular order. Tell him you will be buying aroun $100/month of stuff (you prolly won't order quite that much but it will impress him)  Let him know that this is not a one shot deal and that you will be buying the meat often. Go in person to visit. It's too easy to say "no" on the telephone. I have never had any luck on the phone but very good luck with different stores when I visit in person.

Get to know this guy real good. I know my meat guy's wife, son, and daughter. I have met them all and they all know me. I chat with him about his family and his fishing trips. I have a very good relationship with him and he treats me very good.

If you have friends who are hunters, you have another possible source of great meats. I get a lot of free venison and fish. I get so much free fish that I have been turning it down lately. I would buy still another freezer before I would turn down free venison.   

Oh, one more thing. Your dogs need liver. The Dal owners that I know who feed raw don't have a problem feeding a limited amount to their dogs. I only feed my Great Danes about 1/2 lb a week of liver. That shouldn't hurt your Dals.


----------

